# Yikes!! What a maroon!



## white trash (Jan 13, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150548056278

Do you think the buyer really thinks it is a Stingray? I think the buyer is trying to scam someone.


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 13, 2011)

Look at his glowing feedback! 
He's trying to scam everyone.
It takes all kinds.
Thanks for the laugh.

Greg M.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jan 16, 2011)

The MAROON relisted this bike for what it is???? $350.00 OBO what a jerk. I just made a best offer of $2.00 BUT MUST provide FREE shipping. FLAKES like this should stick to there local Craigslist.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 16, 2011)

SICKENING! This JERK just sold a Wal-Mart CRAP bike for $1000.00! BEING the HONEST person I am, I would have described it correctly and got maybe, MAYBE $50 for it.


----------



## white trash (Jan 16, 2011)

brassbusterpc said:


> The MAROON relisted this bike for what it is???? $350.00 OBO what a jerk. I just made a best offer of $2.00 BUT MUST provide FREE shipping. FLAKES like this should stick to there local Craigslist.




I emailed the and asked them to re list it properly. After some argument, they conceded. I told them the bike could be worth from 50-100 bucks so they ask for $350. I'd give $50 for it and even pay shipping, but I doubt they would sell it for that.

Classicfan_ They did not sell the bike. They ended the auction/sale ad.


----------



## ratina (Jan 27, 2011)

its on CL now too

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/2184188138.html

at least its listed correctly


----------

